# OE part numbers?



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

Hi guys,

I got order from Courtesynissan.com but they sent me wrong part numbers on some of the item. Some of them got part numbers that didn't matched the one on the package label. While other didn't match the part sheet that I got off ebay, only half of them were listed on the sheet. I guess this sheet is really shitty, but it's still better than nothin. The sheet listed the AC V belt as an alternator belt . Ha bummer, what a useless sheet. 

My car is 1994 Maxima SOHC GXE model.

So, could someone please list me the part numbers for:

Timing Belt
Timing Belt Tensioner
Water Pump
Thermostat - 82C
Fuel Filter
Alternator Belt
Power Steering Belt
AC Compressor Belt

?

Many thanks. I will scan the crappy part sheet for whoever would like to look at it later, it's really shitty. So, I would greatly appreciate if someone could please give me the right part no.


----------



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

nevermind this post, I got it:

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=243882

Got them all in stock along with their OE part no!. I would think this is an honest seller, unlike other dealers trying to mask their OE part no so guys like you and I could be easily jacked. No wonder why people have reported so many horror stories when their mechanic failed to do the job right, I would guess most of time. They got the wrong items.


----------

